# need icd9 for sad disorder



## daah cpc (Nov 23, 2008)

does anyone have a code they use for seasonal affective disorder. thanks for your help...


----------



## sueshibley (Nov 23, 2008)

*ICD9 for SAD*

You may find this link helpful for choosing an ICD-9 code for SAD:  https://www.bcidaho.com/providers/medical_policies/dme/mp_10104.asp


----------



## mcintireh (Nov 24, 2008)

I would use 301.13.
There is no code directly identified as SAD at this time.  hm


----------



## daah cpc (Nov 24, 2008)

sueshibley said:


> You may find this link helpful for choosing an ICD-9 code for SAD:  https://www.bcidaho.com/providers/medical_policies/dme/mp_10104.asp



thank you so much. that was very helpful and know that i look at it, it all makes since.


----------

